# Does this look like a pregnant rat?



## Sweetrats (12 mo ago)

I just want to make sure does my rat look as if she is pregnant? I just want to make sure, she has been nesting and she has gained weight and her nips are a little more visible but I would like a second opinion


----------



## Sweetrats (12 mo ago)

Sweetrats said:


> I just want to make sure does my rat look as if she is pregnant? I just want to make sure, she has been nesting and she has gained weight and her nips are a little more visible but I would like a second opinion
> View attachment 307437


Sorry I know that wasn’t a good picture here are some more


























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

Hmm not sure. Also for anyone else, the sensitive content label is inaccurate as it so frequently is. It’s just rat belly.


----------



## Sweetrats (12 mo ago)

Newtorats said:


> Hmm not sure. Also for anyone else, the sensitive content label is inaccurate as it so frequently is. It’s just rat belly.


It is probably very early in pregnancy and I’m not sure when it’ll became more obvious, I’m sure she is because she had gotten to my male rat more than once but I just want to make sure (I’ve become quite fond on the idea of having baby rats)


----------



## Fofo (Oct 21, 2021)

Sometimes it doesn't become obvious until later in the pregnancy. If you track her weight it will give you a better idea if she's pregnant or not. They can consistently gain 5-6 grams per day, depending on the size of the litter. In later stages you can often see the babies moving inside the mama when she is laying still! Pretty neat!


----------



## RatCrazyGirl (Feb 7, 2021)

She looks to just be a fatty! Your will have to wait and see 🥰


----------



## Little rat beans (12 mo ago)

I'm very curious as to how she's progressing any news yet or confirmation?


----------



## Sweetrats (12 mo ago)

Little rat beans said:


> I'm very curious as to how she's progressing any news yet or confirmation?


She struggled during birth and took a very long time so we took her to the vets to check her out to find out the rat babies didn’t survive 😞


----------



## Little rat beans (12 mo ago)

Aw I'm so sorry 😣 did mama make it at least?


----------



## Newtorats (Jun 28, 2021)

Oh no! Is mama ok? I’m sorry about the babies


----------

